# train to lisbon airport??



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm sure someone here can tell me how to get the train from Pombal to Lisbon airport, times and length of journey, also costs. Is it easy or difficult. Thanks in advance.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Full train times, prices here CP Passengers :: CP :: (English Language version)

Oriente is closest station to airport and has metro and shuttle bus service, when using search enter Pombal as departure & Oriente as To


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

*train to lisbon*

Thanks for the info Canoeman, I was quite sure that you would know.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Easier to buy ticket at station online you have to register also for Alfa's you must have ticket as all seats reserved but papers & headphones & wifi


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

Two friends of min did this trip during the summer and they found it very easy. I have a brief 'Idiot's Guide' I compiled for them from info on t'Internet, which I'm more than happy to send to you. The train from Lisbon to Pombal was about 1 1/2 hrs and cost a little under 20E each way.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Just done that, 17euro and ticket has seat/carriage number then a 20 minute direct walk from Oriente to the Airport T1. Pombal depart platform by the ticket office.


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

My friends took the Metro which was a quick and easy journey. They had to buy a travel card (similar to Oyster) which was less than €2 and put some cash on it. But if the weather is nice and there is plenty if time then a walk may be a good alternative!


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

yes please southsussex that would be great , even if I don't use the info now it would be handy for the future. Thanks


----------



## weatherwatcher (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks to you also B Mc B, a 20 minute walk is nothing but is it not quite difficult to walk around the area of the airport. I know when I've driven there ( which is only 1/2 a dozen times) it's always extremely busy on the roads there.


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

We found it easy and less of a faff carrying a small rucksack then getting the metro a couple of stops. If you go along Av Berlim from station to airport terminal 1 (no direct pedestrian access to terminal 2 ) there are a couple of roads and a roundabouts but they have pedestrian crossings except for the road right by the airport where some of the taxis park but there you can walk round the edge as its sort of the drop off /pick up area of confusion. For half the walk can be through the trees and allotments between Berlim and the side roads. If you have an extra 20 mins the go in the opposite direction from the station and have a look over the river and the incredible bridge. If bored you can probably simulate the walk on Google street view.


----------

